# A School Trip to Detroit - April 2019



## mookster (May 21, 2019)

Whilst in Detroit, myself and my little group of explorer friends managed to document a staggering 14 schools over the two and a half days we had criss-crossing the city. It becomes less staggering when you realise that number barely scratches the surface of the abandoned schools scattered around Detroit.

Some were crap, some were decent and a few were really very very nice. I won't say much and just let the photos do the talking, my personal favourite schools were all done towards the end of the trip though. Some are schools you may recognise, and some you may not.

An amazing trip, in the best company a foreigner could ask for.



























































































































































































































































































































































A big thread, but I hope you enjoyed ​


----------



## Sidsdx1988 (May 22, 2019)

Very 'The last of us'! Love it!


----------



## Sam Haltin (May 22, 2019)

There's a lot of dereliction in these schools and a lot of silly grafitti. The inspirational pictures are very good.


----------



## BikinGlynn (May 22, 2019)

Wrecked but beautiful! the pool tiles, main theatre & that tiled corridor are excellent!


----------



## Sabtr (May 22, 2019)

Stunning and covered a lot of ground getting those.
I kinda feel like some places I've seen in bits of video on YouTube? I dunno though.
The schools look massive? The huge place that looks like a cinema - the decay reminds me of lace. The surfaces have a fabric look to them and are beautiful.

A stunning set and well taken too. Lovely crisp images. Thanks for sharing.


----------

